# What do i feed my locust



## Gregcool

Hi guys, whats the best thing to feed my locust while there waiting thete turn to be eaten by my geckos


----------



## stokesy

seem to like anything green and nutritious like spring greens, cabbage etc - don't seem as keen on other veg like grated carrot, apple etc that I give the crix but maybe mine are just wierd!


----------



## Miss Lily

I feed mine mainly on rocket leaves. When I first started keeping chameleons I grew wheat grass which teh locusts loved! I read in a book that in the wild, locusts are a chameleons main source of calcium. That makes so much sense when you think about cows eating grass and producing calcium rich milk!


----------



## Jeffers3

Mixed salad leaves and dandelion leaves (which I also feed to my beardie). I also dust the leaves with calcium supplements and nutrobal, so that the locusts ingest it as well


----------



## jools

This time of year - when everything is growing outdoors - I feed mine on nothing but weeds. I am lucky in that I have access to these and they are not contaminated by pollutants. Dandelions, hawthorn (very good for calcium/phosphorus balance), sticky willie, hibiscus, nettles, sow thistle (good for liver function), clover. But as said above - dark green veg are great.


----------



## Tombo46

jools said:


> This time of year - when everything is growing outdoors - I feed mine on nothing but weeds. I am lucky in that I have access to these and they are not contaminated by pollutants. Dandelions, hawthorn (very good for calcium/phosphorus balance), *sticky willie*, hibiscus, nettles, sow thistle (good for liver function), clover. But as said above - dark green veg are great.


*s******s*


----------



## Pleco07

My beeding colony lived on spring greens and dandy leaves


----------



## Gregcool

*Thakyou*

Excellent guys, just the advice i was hoping for. Thankyou very much for yiur time


----------



## GemmaPerks

weeds and grass, use what's free, no need to buy anything extra for them


----------



## i.am.idc

Spring greens


----------



## swift_wraith

+1 for spring greens.


----------



## Jeffers3

Have a word with them Tombo - all this talk of free veg! :lol2:


----------



## Gregcool

*Thankyou guys*

For your advice


----------

